

Prototype Puzzles of Oskar van Deventer [video] - gokhan
https://www.youtube.com/user/OskarPuzzle

======
ColinWright
I'm currently working with Oskar to produce a new puzzle - he's an amazing
guy, and really, really nice to go with it. Phenomenal brain - I already own a
few of his puzzles.

------
hitlin37
I had a chance to meet him last year. He is nice guy and enthusiastic about
technology.

